# ROLL CALL! NASHVILLE FINALS NEXT WEEKEND



## iasca judge (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Everyone,
Who is going to finals next weekend in Nashville? Would be great to put some faces with names.

Jim


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

iasca judge said:


> Hey Everyone,
> Who is going to finals next weekend in Nashville? Would be great to put some faces with names.
> 
> Jim


Me Jim!


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

I'll be there. Getting judged 6 times for 4 competitions, 2 IASCA (Pro/Am INAC and 3x) and 2 MECA (Mod Street and SQ2). Red SVT Contour.


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

I'll be there as a spectator, and support for a buddy running SPL. Would love to get some SQ demos though!


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

I will be there.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

There's a good discussion thread on Finals here if you didn't already see it:
http://diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=164576

But, add me to the list.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Toyed with the idea of getting on a plane for this but between hotel and food i cant justify it. Stay listening my friends.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

i'll be there saturday, won't be competing though.


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

I'll be there 

We will have a few cables to sell. 

To meet up call/text (812-229-8903)


----------



## mercury02 (Jul 20, 2014)

be there will compete DB Drag Sat for 2015 points
1 RE MT 10in
1 RE USX 65.KV.1(2500 rns)
1 Ohio Alternator 300 amps
Sony HU
Linear Power 2150
Blues Audio 6.5 comp set
Also Supporting my Friend for Finals IASCA Pro Am Class Eddie Dejesus
2005 Jaguar 
with HAT subs, speakers Audison bit one
with Mercury Tube amps and class D monoblock


----------



## Djohhan (Oct 10, 2014)

happy weekend guys ...
very nice weekend.


----------



## fniess3 (Aug 19, 2013)

I plan on being there as a spectator on Saturday


----------



## iasca judge (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Southsyde, what car are you in? and when you getting there? Bob, I would love to get to listen to your car again, its only been 10 years or something. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone, safe travels

jim


----------



## iasca judge (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey SouthSyde,
Do I need to bring the TANG??


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

iasca judge said:


> Bob, I would love to get to listen to your car again, its only been 10 years or something.
> 
> 
> jim


The car will be available for demos all weekend, except when the judges are in it. If you see the car with an empty seat, feel free to jump in.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm hoping to go, just depends on work schedule. In the meantime, where's a good place to stay?


----------



## Mitsu1grn (Sep 22, 2008)

Greetings!

Look for the Challenger on the SQ floor where the Focal/Illusion Audio/Mosconi/Audio System team will be. I'll be there alongside Jim And Chad and the rest of the team. Car will be open for demo's all day long. 

Nick Wingate


----------



## Mitsu1grn (Sep 22, 2008)

Greetings!

Look for the Challenger on the SQ floor where the Focal/Illusion Audio/Mosconi/Audio System team will be. I'll be there alongside Jim And Chad and the rest of the team. Car will be open for demo's all day long. 

Nick Wingate


----------

